# New woodworking show on PBS!



## Toolfreak (Apr 12, 2005)

My fellow woodworkers,

I am a TV producer and have created a new woodworking show for public television called Woodworking Together. It’s the first new woodworking show to come to public television in more than 10 years and features the very first woman to host a true woodworking show, Boston-area cabinetmaker Gail O’Rourke.

Our show is geared toward woodworkers of all skill levels, with a special emphasis on beginners.

Woodworking Together will premiere nationwide on PBS stations in January of 2008. 
You can view the show’s “trailer” by clicking on the following link…

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=9199733913251364374&hl=en

We are currently seeking corporate sponsors to help underwrite our first season on-air. If you are interested in helping to sponsor Woodworking Together, please send an email to [email protected].

Also, if you would like your local PBS station to carry this program, please be sure to call them and say that you want them to carry Woodworking Together from American Public Television! Local PBS station information can be found at http://www.pbs.org/stationfinder/index.html.

Happy woodworking!!!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats to Gail. I have seen her work on another forum that I belong to. She does great work. Good luck with the show!

Corey


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

It looks like it's going to be a great show. I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## routerman1969 (Nov 14, 2004)

i am so there... unlike some woodworking shows i actually have every tool she used..
what is her marital status?(just in case it comes up in conversation)lol


----------

